

Ask HN: Favourite startup demo video and production techniques. - chrisacky

Hi guys, 
The last question on this that I can find was from two years ago.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1564651<p>- What are some of your favorite recently launched startup videos.<p>- If you are offering advice to startups who are looking to create their own inhouse video on a shoe string budget what tips can you offer, (software, storyboarding, pure screencasts etc)?<p>- If you are advising startups with a $1-$4k budget, how would you recommend that they source an animator/studio for to produce their video.
======
iamjonlee
We did our kickstarter video for #1125. We rented a photography studio for 3
hours for a total of $225, and hired two cinematographers for $900 (Side by
Side Cinema).

We wrote and direct the script ourselves- this saved the MOST money. Most of
the video firms we've contacted were lazy and didn't provide any assistance
into sharing suggestions or helpful tips on how to make a good demo video.
They also were very pushy with the fact that we should hire professional
actors so as not to waste their time. While I can understand that professional
actors will make your product look better, it really depends on your product.
For us, because we were on Kickstarter- it only made sense that we didn't hire
anyone so our video seemed more personal.

Kickstarter video (we also did a bonus skit on the bottom of the page, which
was included in the prices mentioned above) :
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/imjonathanlee/persona-
yo...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/imjonathanlee/persona-your-
autobiography-in-graphic-novel-style)

------
anti-nihilist
Don't have any advice to offer, but I love the video on
<http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/>

~~~
mapster
Love the low tech but engaging concept. I also have a video to share - though
I imagine this video does not fall into the shoestring budget category:
<http://www.mashape.com/howitworks>

------
sachingulaya
Having recently explored the startup demo video space the best "baller on a
budget" videos I came across were from Sophie Creatives on oDesk. Google them.
They were right around 1800 to 2500. Its hard to give advice without knowing
what your product and market is. Is there a lot of customer education
involved?

